# Smartaleck



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2008)

My name is Stan , a former Texas resident moved to Ohio. I brought my traditions and knowledge with me and am the family cook/Q'Master and neighborhood smoker. I love parties and do a lot for friends and acquaintences. My equipment consist of an elcheapo Brinkman, an old Brinkman "Red River" offset model and a 2040CC Tejas upright/horiz. woodburner. I am retired(disabled) and plan my days around Smoking. "Flo",my big girl is "the other woman "in my life and the Wife's competition.I've been smoking for 35-40yrs.,have made my own pits a a welder in West Texas and make my own rubs and sauces; I've been said to have a very fine handle on the art.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Indiana .............


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2008)

Stan welcome to SMF I'll look forward to some Qview and maybe some recipes from you. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## allen (Jul 16, 2008)

A BIG IOWA WELCOME, Enjoy SMF and all it has to offer


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Stan, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stan,
          Welcome to smf...I look forward to having another seasoned (pardon the pun) vet on board.....Its fellas like you,Richtee,Lownslow,bbchev( just a few I can remember off the top o my head) and so many others here that help us noobies get it right.
                 I am an ohio boy transplanted to oklahoma......I can tell ya if there is good q around you'll make plenty of good friends fast in the buckeye state.......Welcome and enjoy
                            Ty


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the group, Stan...from the other side of Northern Ohio!!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## abelman (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## seboke (Jul 16, 2008)

QWelcome to the SMF family Stan!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, great to have a pitmaster aboard the smoking machine.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to sharing tips and tricks.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to have ya. Gee's 35 -40 years; where the heck does the time go.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad to see this experience come aboard close to Meechigan.  Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 17, 2008)

Greetings From So Cal!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF..Sounds like you'll be an asset..glad you joined


----------



## richtee (Jul 17, 2008)

Hia Stan...welcome!  from one smart "alec" to another..CHEERS!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome...  lots of peeps from the alec family here


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. looks like you'll be able to provide some great input. lookin' forward to your next smoke and Q View too!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Yatehe',keep in touch ;I am in LOVE with New Mexican foods and Chilies!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, Mopper  for the welcome. Actually the "Aleck" part is a nice version!!!(look at Avatar)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Richtee, I can't have cheers anymore but I'll water one down for ya!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank all of you for the resounding welcome and I hope I'll be of some help. I am a purist and rather 'anal' about some things but my "fans" keep coming back for more.....It's great to be the Best-even if it's in "Hooterville".


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

hope I can be of some help, looks as if there is a lot support here at the SMF, I'd lay my bet that someone here will _finger _things out. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

BBQGODDESS- please share some of the West Coast culture, sounds yummy!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks,Flyin', so close -6 degrees of separation?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep! Pa did it until he couldn't,I became the family organizer. Ended in becoming a cook;in Texas this involves a lot of "Q'n".Thanks WhiteCloud.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Me too Chevpro!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't know about the "Master " part but I've burned a lot of sticks!Thanks Wayside.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Seboke, hope to be adding some pics soon of equip. and results.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Ableman and Brian! Hope it's fun.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Heya, Tybo, yer in a good place;listen to the old guys, even in senility secrets are revealed.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you, Cowgirl , Allen and Blues Man and a hardy Texas YeeHa!! from Ohioville!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 17, 2008)

Qvue is coming Pinewoods, err , if I can figure things out, sounds easy enough so here's to the future.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------

